# ROLL CALL!!!  how many active members do we have???



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

just punch in the next number, hopefully KEFE doesn't mess it up!!

J/K KEFE

*I'm #1*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

#2


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 2, 2005)

#3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

#4


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2005)

5#


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

#6... But I'm still #1.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2005)

#7


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 2, 2005)

#8


----------



## jkhnwspec (Dec 2, 2005)

#9


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2005)

DAMN!!!  Hold on.  Gotta take off my mittens.






10



That's it...........#10


----------



## FranktheTank (Dec 2, 2005)

#11


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

#12


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 2, 2005)

#3   F---- off I'm 3


----------



## Nate K (Dec 2, 2005)

#14


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2005)

_I am the number in the upper right corner of my post. _


----------



## AnnaDTX (Dec 2, 2005)

16


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

#3


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2005)

I want to be #3


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I want to be #3


post 22,109 times and you will be....for about 5 min


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2005)

I prefer the turtle approach


----------



## GSXR750 (Dec 2, 2005)

16.5, I only post half the time I'm on here


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2005)

17???


----------



## silencer (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm here, and I'm 007


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

lol #18


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am the number in the upper right corner of my post. _


  Not anymore, I am.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2005)

#19


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

Oy Vay - 

This is like watching the Three Stooges play Jenga


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 2, 2005)

20?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oy Vay -
> 
> This is like watching the Three Stooges play Jenga



But Who's on first.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2005)

im not with us im dead


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 2, 2005)

schfifty-five


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> schfifty-five


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 2, 2005)

im an active member and myk is an active member of the gay community


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> But Who's on first.


I don't know?? Wait.................He's on third!


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2005)

What number are we on now?


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I don't know?? Wait.................He's on third!


 What's on second?


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I don't know?? Wait.................He's on third!


 Who's on third?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What's on second?


Yes


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Who's on third?


I don't know?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 2, 2005)

Reporting for duty, sir.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2005)

7


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I don't know?


 Well then whos on second?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2005)

Jerry Garcia in a pouch??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 3, 2005)

umm... 21ish?


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 3, 2005)

22


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2005)

7


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 3, 2005)

tooowunteethurie


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2005)

7


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

24 :d


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2005)

Blastoff!     








25


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2005)

i really hope no1 took my shitty joke yet, i dint read the other posts


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2005)

#666


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2005)

it's actually 616 now


----------



## MyK (Feb 2, 2006)

the next person should be 26 or 27.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 2, 2006)

26


----------



## kenwood (Feb 2, 2006)

69


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> 69



*BANNED! (Reason: inappropriate reference to PORN!!! BANNED FOR LIFE!!!!!!)*


----------



## kenwood (Feb 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *BANNED! (Reason: inappropriate reference to PORN!!! BANNED FOR LIFE!!!!!!)*



LMFAO


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm still here


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 3, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> I'm still here


 
Long Time sweetheart -


----------



## Nate K (Feb 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Long Time sweetheart -


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 3, 2006)

27 is next.


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

I wanna be #7...


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 3, 2006)

i have been on and off the site reading, just not loggin in. been real busy with work and the gym! 

hey there Monkey Man!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i have been on and off the site reading, just not loggin in. been real busy with work and the gym!
> 
> hey there Monkey Man!!


 
Fuck him! What's up girl...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 3, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> i have been on and off the site reading, just not loggin in. been real busy with work and the gym!
> 
> hey there Monkey Man!!


 
Well, stay real but, come back and chat once in a while, eh? -


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 3, 2006)

lots going on Superflex! things have been a roller coaster! but all the while still making it to gym. I even stopped the drinking/partying to concentrate on that more, its worked wonders. I dont even plan on drinking for Superbowl. Since I am getting . . .  older its a little hard for me to lose that stubborn little pooch, but after countless leglifts, cruches etc things are shaping up! My friends are impressed that I am so disciplned!


----------



## mustangdan (Feb 3, 2006)

93


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> lots going on Superflex! things have been a roller coaster! but all the while still making it to gym. I even stopped the drinking/partying to concentrate on that more, its worked wonders. I dont even plan on drinking for Superbowl. Since I am getting . . . older its a little hard for me to lose that stubborn little pooch, but after countless leglifts, cruches etc things are shaping up! My friends are impressed that I am so disciplned!


 
Good to hear... and I can relate. It's hard to set yourself aside from others. But it pays for itself... Just stay focused. Seeing results makes that part easy.

btw, I'd love to kiss your little pooch...


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> lots going on Superflex! things have been a roller coaster! but all the while still making it to gym. I even stopped the drinking/partying to concentrate on that more, its worked wonders. I dont even plan on drinking for Superbowl. Since I am getting . . .  older its a little hard for me to lose that stubborn little pooch, but after countless leglifts, cruches etc things are shaping up! My friends are impressed that I am so disciplned!



I think I may be able to help you.


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think I may be able to help you.


 yep...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2006)

hi anna good to see you are still around.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks everyone for remembering me!! Also, it hard to stay connected when the only access i have is at work. 

my pooch??? i hate that word its GROSS, but a little softness doesnt hurt, right?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2006)

pouch?


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 3, 2006)

27


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 3, 2006)

Tough is here. What # am I


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Tough is here. What # am I


Whats the matter not enough fingers and toes?


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2006)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> thanks everyone for remembering me!! Also, it hard to stay connected when the only access i have is at work.
> 
> my pooch??? i hate that word its GROSS, but a little softness doesnt hurt, right?


Hey I don't care what you call it.  You're still loveable in my book


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2006)

actually if you right click on your user name n select properties it will show you your member number i am user 8410. wit is 9293 n so on....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> actually if you left click on your user name n select properties it will show you your member number i am user 8410. wit is 9293 n so on....



Right click and select properties.

Or just put the cursor over the username, and the member number will appear on the bottom of the window.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 3, 2006)

#4


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> _Right_ click and select properties.
> 
> Or just put the cursor over the username, and the member number will appear on the bottom of the window.


duh. 

n the cursor only works over my avatar not username...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> n the cursor only works over my avatar not username...



How about that.  I didn't realize that it works over the avatar.  It also works when over the gallery icon.


----------



## mPK (Feb 4, 2006)

Active.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 4, 2006)

right here in the diablo flesh


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mrmark (Feb 5, 2006)

Tired but active


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 5, 2006)

28? I'm somewhat active. Really busy with school.


----------

